# X-O rust paint



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Seen this true value and never really considered trying it. Anyone here have any experience with this brand?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yea, I carry a Qt of the white. Seems to be pretty good. Comparable to Rustolem.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

X-O Rust is the True Value in store brand rustoleum equivalent. Suppose to be pretty good from what I hear. Never tried it myself. But when we convert to a True value from a Do It Best I'll have a bit more knowledge on it.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> X-O Rust is the True Value in store brand rustoleum equivalent. Suppose to be pretty good from what I hear. Never tried it myself. But when we convert to a True value from a Do It Best I'll have a bit more knowledge on it.


When is that happening? I'd like to try it but the local true value paint dept is less then knowledgable.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

MIZZOU said:


> When is that happening? I'd like to try it but the local true value paint dept is less then knowledgable.


In the next couple months. Right now it's the pre set up logistics with SKU conversions, computer info, and seeing if their is anything we want to convert. I'm leaning to dropping Krylon sprays and keeping rustoleum and adding X-O rust.


----------

